
Show HN: UnityPack – A Python library to deserialize and extract Unity3D assets - scrollaway
https://github.com/HearthSim/UnityPack
======
scrollaway
I wrote UnityPack as part of my work on HearthSim
([https://hearthsim.info/](https://hearthsim.info/)), a community and startup
centered around Hearthstone. Like many other recent games, Hearthstone is
written in Unity3D, a popular game engine.

Unity3D serializes its assets to "Asset" and "AssetBundle" files. UnityPack is
different from other extractors such as Disunity because it treats the Unity
file format like a serialization format, rather than an "archive". This means
it can also read unity classes from it and has support for a bunch of classes:
[https://github.com/HearthSim/UnityPack/tree/master/unitypack...](https://github.com/HearthSim/UnityPack/tree/master/unitypack/engine)

Writing (reserializing) is not supported, but can be if you want to help with
it!

